# Quitting.. anyone?



## babeuske (6 Feb 2007)

my friend has applied for quitting army as he finds that he is very stressed out during the basic training. He has applied quitting for a week but heard that there are hundreds of people waiting to leave the BMQ.  It's like kinda wasting people's time to force them to be there even the army pays them and supply bed and food.  So, we are worrying if he can leave BMQ in a short time or not.
Can anyone advise? or anyone experienced it?


----------



## beach_bum (6 Feb 2007)

Unlike quitting a civy job, there is a lot more involved than just walking out the door.  There are interviews and paperwork involved.  Not only that, but everything isn't going to stop for your friend.  This means that he has to wait until there is time for him to get a release appointment.  I don't know how long that will take, but I'm betting dollars to doughnuts it won't happen in a day.


----------



## brihard (6 Feb 2007)

The most frequent advice to this will tend to be 'suck it up and soldier on'. I'm assuming this is the 13 week regforce BMQ.

BMQ is designed to suck. It's designed to push people's limits of what they themselves think they're capable of. It is NOT meant to drive you out- the only person who can fail you off a BMQ is yourself, and a lot of people seem to do so.

Once BMQ's out of the way it's a whole new ballgame, and the training hits a more interesting note. I'll be the first to throw in, then, with 'suck it up'.

If he can't seem to get off the course, that's something for him to take up through his chain of command. Nothing you're told here will change what's going to happen at all.


----------



## kincanucks (6 Feb 2007)

Perhaps they will keep your friend's stressed out ass there until the end of his contract.  Stressed out give me a break.  If he finds BMQ stressful wonder how he feels about going to the bathroom by himself.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Feb 2007)

babeuske said:
			
		

> my friend has applied for quitting army as he finds that he is very stressed out during the basic training. He has applied quitting for a week but heard that there are hundreds of people waiting to leave the BMQ.  It's like kinda wasting people's time to force them to be there even the army pays them and supply bed and food.  So, we are worrying if he can leave BMQ in a short time or not.
> Can anyone advise? or anyone experienced it?




Welcome to Army.ca

Your friend signed a "Contract".  Have you ever signed a contract?  When you sign a contract, you are expected to fulfill the terms of that contract.  As you say there are "hundreds" awaiting getting out, then your friend has to get in that line and process through it.  It will take time.  

There are some Topics on the "Release" procedures involved in the CF.  You may find some answers in one of them.  Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions


Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------

